# أقرب طريقه لحساب كميات الحديد



## - ابوفهد - (27 فبراير 2009)

الجميع يعلم بكثره الأسئله عن كيفيه وطريقه حساب كميات حديد التسليح

والقد قرأت أحد مواضيع بعض الأعضاء في هذ المنتدى وقد قام بوضع

برنامج لحساب الكميات

ولاكن للأسف البعض منا لا يعرف أستخدام هذا البرنامج وأنا أولهم وأما للمهندسين فهو سهل

فنرجوا المساعده بطريقه ولو تقريبيه لحساب كميات الحديد

#البعض يربط حساب كميات الحديد بحساب كميات الخرسانه فهل هذه الطريقه صحيحه ؟


----------



## سيد طه محمد (27 فبراير 2009)

بالنسبة لحساب كميات الحديد كنسبة من كميات الخرسانة فهي طريقة تعطي نتائج تقريبة تستخدم لتأكد من صحة حساب الكميات المحسوبة من المخططات


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 فبراير 2009)

جيب طول الحديد اضربه في المساحه واضربه في الكثافه وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
ممكن 25 ضرب نق ضرب نق ضرب الطول =جرام
نق ملم ط متر


----------



## - ابوفهد - (11 مارس 2009)

عسى أن نجد معلومه من أحد المهندسين

طريقه لمعرفه كميات الحديد في البناء

ولو تقريبيه

وشكرا


----------



## ابو امامه (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم :هناك طريقة تقريبية وهي اعتبار130كغم حديد لكل 1مترمكعب خرسانة.ودمتم


----------



## ابو حلا العراقي (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الطريقة التالية من اسرع الطرق وبشكل تقريبي 
الطول * العرض=البمساحة/50
يكون الناتج كمية حديد التسليح بالطن


----------



## - ابوفهد - (12 مارس 2009)

ابو حلا العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الطريقة التالية من اسرع الطرق وبشكل تقريبي
> الطول * العرض=البمساحة/50
> يكون الناتج كمية حديد التسليح بالطن


 

ممكن توضح أكثر


شكرا


----------



## - ابوفهد - (12 مارس 2009)

ابو امامه قال:


> السلام عليكم :هناك طريقة تقريبية وهي اعتبار130كغم حديد لكل 1مترمكعب خرسانة.ودمتم


 

ممكن تعطينا مثال على ذالك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 مارس 2009)

أبو فهد، صدقني هذه طرق جدا تقديرية وتضيعك


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (20 مارس 2009)

ابوفهد ارفع المخطط وانا احسب لك الحديد وما عليك كل الناس ح تراجع بدقه عالللللليه
وبالتفصيل لتشتغل الثاني نعاك


----------



## abuammar17 (20 مارس 2009)

*حساب كمية الحديد في الخرسانة المسلحة*

يابو فهد حسب ما اعرف ان هنالك طريقتين لحساب كمية الحديد وهي:

1-طريقة تقريبية وسريعة يستخدمها معضم المقاولين عند وضع اسعارهم كالتالي:
أ- يتم حساب مكعب الخرسانة للقواعد بضرب طول القاعدة×عرضها×الارتفاع×عدد القواعد للمبنى

مكعب القواعد ×100كجم
------------------------- = كمية الحديد بالطن 
1000 لتحويل لطن

ملاحظة / 100 كجم هي عبارة عن ان 1 متر مكعب للخرسانة ياخذ من 90 الى 100 كجم من الحيد)

2- يتم حساب مكعب الاسقف وذلك بتكعيبها وذلك بحساب تكعيب البلاطات والكمرات ومعرفة التكعيب

(مكعب البلاطات+مكعب الكمرات+مكعب السلالم) ×110 كجم
--------------------------------------------------------- = كمية الحديد للاسقف بالطن
1000 لتحويل لطن
ملاحظة / 110 كجم هي عبارة عن ان 1 متر مكعب للخرسانة ياخذ من 110الى 120 كجم من الحيد)


والطريقة الاكثر دقة وهي انه بعد الانتهاء من المخططات ومعرفة عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح لكل من القواعد والبلاطات والاعمدة كالتالي:
1-يتم حساب عدد حديد كل قاعدة لوحدها وطول القاعدة وابعادها معروفة ويراعى في ذلك ان طول حديد التسليح 12 متر ثابت ثابت لايتغير ماعدا 8ملم فهو 6 متر يتم تقسيم السيخ 12 متر مثلا على طول القاعدة وعدد الحديد بها والذي يتبقى من السيخ 12 متر يراعى ان يوضع في مكان اخر اما في رقبة او ميدة وهكذا بالنسبة لكل عنصر من عناصر المبنى والعملية ليست تعتبر سهلة لمن نفذ مارس.
2- مراعاة التوزيع الصحيح لتلافي كميات الهدر ( الهالك) الكبيرة في الحديد


----------



## ابو حلا العراقي (20 مارس 2009)

الاخ ابو فهد
مثال سقف بطول 20م وعرض 10م
المساحة 20*10=200م2
200/50=4طن الناتج كمية حديد التسليح بشكل تقريبي


----------



## body55 (21 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية,<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## ماجد فهد (21 مارس 2009)

أخي أبو فهد ؛؛
 بعد التحية 
إن تحديد كمية الحديد بشكل دقيق لا بد أن يكون عن طريق المخططات الانشائية للمبنى ؛؛؛
ولكن هناك طريقة لحساب كمية الحديد بشكل تقريبي 
المتر المكعب خرسانة للقواعد يحتاج إلى 80 كلغم حديد
الميد والأعمدة والجسور كذلك 80 كلغم 
السقف العادي 100 كلغم والهوردي 120 كلغم .
ولكن تبقى الكميات تقديرية كما قلنا:56::56:


----------



## علي الغريباوي (22 مارس 2009)

اخي ابو فهد 
ان افضل طرية لحساب كمية حديد التسليح هي حسابها بالطرق العلمية لان كميات حديد التسليح تختلف باختلاف انواع الكونكريت . وان كمية 130 كغم /م3 رقم مبالغ فيه جدا . واذا ولابد من ذلك فرأيي مع الاخ ماجد فهد في الحساب التقريبي لكميات حديد التسليح واقول ذلك عن خبرة عمل .


----------



## الصحناوى (22 مارس 2009)

اولا: طريقة حساب كميه حديد التسليح تعتمد وبصورة اكبر على المخططات الانشائيه
ثانيا: تعتمد على نظام البلد التى يتم فيها تنفيذ المشروع والكود المستخدم
ثالثا :الطرق السابقه كلها تقريبيه ولكن يمكن الاستعانه بها وذلك عن طريق مقارنه المشروع المدروس بمشروع اخر تم تنفيذه . وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمود ياسين (23 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على الردود المفيده


----------



## محمد سبيتان (24 يوليو 2009)

المساحة/50 مو دايما بتعطيك الكمية التقريبية


----------



## هلوتس (26 يوليو 2009)

والطريقة الاكثر دقة وهي انه بعد الانتهاء من المخططات ومعرفة عدد اسياخ حديد التسليح لكل من القواعد والبلاطات والاعمدة كالتالي:
1-يتم حساب عدد حديد كل قاعدة لوحدها وطول القاعدة وابعادها معروفة ويراعى في ذلك ان طول حديد التسليح 12 متر ثابت ثابت لايتغير ماعدا 8ملم فهو 6 متر يتم تقسيم السيخ 12 متر مثلا على طول القاعدة وعدد الحديد بها والذي يتبقى من السيخ 12 متر يراعى ان يوضع في مكان اخر اما في رقبة او ميدة وهكذا بالنسبة لكل عنصر من عناصر المبنى والعملية ليست تعتبر سهلة لمن نفذ مارس.
2- مراعاة التوزيع الصحيح لتلافي كميات الهدر ( الهالك) الكبيرة في الحديد
طريقة جديدة يرجى ايضاحها اخى الكريم


----------



## هندسة بغداد (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرأ على معلوماتكم القيمة بارك الله بيكم وتبقى لكل مهندس طريقتة الخاصة العتمدة بشكل كلي على البلد الي ينفذ بي المشروع


----------



## الفارس (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## نشات العراقي (26 يوليو 2009)

افضل طريقة لحساب الحديد هي اعتبار ان كل 100 الى 120 كغم لكل 1 متر مكعب


----------



## strangers (29 يوليو 2009)

المواضيع جديره بالاهتمام واعتقد ان الكل اصاب في عملية الحساب لانه دائما هناك القيمه المضافه على اي حساب،
وشكرا للجهود اما سؤالي اذا امكن من ذوي الاختصاص اذا كان هناك برنامج حساب كميات للمعماري لكل ما يخص المبنى من حديد الى الباطون الاسمنت البلاط الابواب الشبابيك الى آخره ، او طريقه المستخدمه في التسعير ولكم الشكر


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (30 يوليو 2009)

أنا كنت قد أعددت برنامجين على الإكسل لحصر حديد التسليح ورفعتهم على هذا المنتدى أرجو من الأخوة دراسة هذين الملفين وإبلاغي بالنتيجة تحت عنوان (ملفات إكسيل ممتازة لحصر حديد التسليح) واحد للحديد المكسح والأخر للغير مكسح


----------



## المهندس سليمان ناي (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء فان اختيار 130كغم لكل متر مكعب هي طريقة تقريبية لا يمكن استخدامها نحن كمهندسين لانة في بعض الاحيان نستخدم 90كغم او 100لكل متر مكعب وكميات الحديد تعتمد على مسافة التباعد بين القضبان واقطار الحديد المستخدم حيث انة لكل نوع من الاقطار وزن خاص بة لكل متر طول


----------



## عاشق السهر (4 أغسطس 2009)

يارريت لو في طريقه واضحه وعمليه


----------



## amfaef_amf (4 أغسطس 2009)

تتراوح بين 100-150كجم / م مكعب خرسانه 
حسب اهمية المنشأ


----------



## amfaef_amf (4 أغسطس 2009)

تتراوح من 100-150كجم/ م مكعب خرسانه
حسب أهمية المنشأ ولكنها طريقه للتأكد فقط بعد حساب الكميات فعليا


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (4 أغسطس 2009)

مع الخبره هتعرفوا متوسط نسبه الحديد في العناصر الانشائيه بس
مش دايما لان عمود لعماره سكنيه غير برج سكني


----------



## م.انس عبد الكريم (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## sendbad_2121 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ياجماعه انا عاوز ايميل مهندس ذو خبره لانى واقع فى مشكله كبيره ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف الهواري (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بص يا هندسه 
تعالي نحسب حسبه مبدئيه لبلاطه سقف كمري
اولا نشوف الفرش والغطا كام وليكن 6 في المتر للفرش والغطا
يعني المجموع 12
هاخد الرفم ده 
12 * ام2*1.25*وزن المتر الطولي = وزن المتر مسطح للحديد
وزن المتر الطولي = مربع القطر/162
بعد كده باخد وزن المتر المسطح حديد اللي طلع واضربه في مساحه البيت بعد خصم فتحات المناور والسلم
وومكن نضرب*1.08 اللي هي بتاعه الهالك للحديد والناتج رقم حوله للطن بالقسمه علي 1000
طبعا حديد السقف فاي 10 يعني 3 لنيه
وحديد الكمرات = الرقم اللي طلع * 0.45 طبعا الناتج فاي 12 يعني 4 لنيه


وزن الكانه تقريبا 15 كجم لقطر 8 مم
*


----------



## عنود (18 أغسطس 2009)

انا اؤمن بحساب عدد الاسياخ سيخ سيخ وذلك بمعرفة اقطار الحديد واطوالها لكل جزء من الخرسانة (عمود سقف كمره شناج رقبة عمود واذا كنت تريد مثال لا مانع لدي لابد من معرفة الوزن الطولي للقطر الحديد المستخدم


----------



## rfeef (18 أغسطس 2009)

لحساب الحديد من الضروري تحديد عدده اولا و من ثم تحديد طوله و هو ما يتم عادة بحساب المسافة التي سغطيها الحديد حسب المخطط مطروحاً منها غطاء الحديد من الخرسانه و هو عادة 2.5مم من الججهتين عادة و من ثم إضافة التشريك في الحديد و هو يساوي 40 مضروباًفي قطر الحديد بالمتر و من ثم نضرب الطول في العدد في وزن الوحدة للحديد وهو مختلف باختلاف القطر
من الممكن ان اعطيك اجابة اوضح لو وضعت جزء من مخطط لحساب الحديد له


----------



## godzela (18 أغسطس 2009)

هل طريقة المساحة على 50 لكافة القطاعات الهندسية


----------



## godzela (18 أغسطس 2009)

م/ سيف الهوارى ممكن توضح معنى 1.25 التى ذكرتها فى المثال السابق


----------



## هلوتس (19 أغسطس 2009)

اعتقد ان 1.25 هى مسافة التراكب بين الاسياخ
ويصحح لى م سيف الهوارى اذا كنت مخطأ
فمنه نستفيد


----------



## خالد طلال العليان (19 أغسطس 2009)

الطريقة التقريبية لا تصلح ولا تعمم على جميع العناصر الانشائية وهي تستخدم اغلب الاحيان في اعداد الكميات للمشاريع حيث انه كماتعلمون ان بند حديد التسليح عندما يرد بجدول الكميات بوحدة (طن) يكون بنداً معرض للزيادة والنقص (remeasured item) ولكن ضمن حدود معينة وكا هو منصوص عليه في شروط العقد


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
على الموضوع


----------



## السيد يوسف (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى هذا الرابط جدول يبين وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد وعدد الاسياخ بالطن
وبالتالى يمكنك حساب كميه الحديد فى اى عضو خرسانى
مثلا السقف قم بحساب كميه الحديد فى متر مسطح من البلاطه على حسب التصميم واضرب فى كامل المسطح
وهكذا لاى عنصر خرسانى
طالما انك عرفت وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد وعندك الطول الكلى تقدر تحسب الوزن وتضرب فى عدد الاسياخ تحسب الوزن الكلى ولو فيه كمرات مثلا لها نفس التسليح والاطوال تضرب فى عددها تحسب كميه الحديد للكمرات وهكذا

Table for explain the number of steel.rar


----------



## محمد محمود السيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمه ولكن هذه القيم التقريبيه لابد لها من تصنيف علىسبيل المثال1

1-كمية الحديد فى الاساسلت المنفصله فى حدود 100-120 كجم للمتر المكعب2-كمية الحديد فى الاعمده 140-160 كجم للمتر المكعب3-متوسط كمية الحديد فى الاسقف والكمرات 135 كجم للمتر المكعب وذلك كما ذكر من مشاركات حسب اهمية المنشاء


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان الطول 10متر والعرض 10 متر المساحة 100 متر مربع بعد التقسيم على 50 يكون الناتج 2طن ....... انا اسال من اين لكم هذة المعادلات ....... ارجوكم توخوا الدقة..........فقد قال افلاطون ....لايدخل مدرستنا الا من كان مهندسآ ..... وهذة تذكرة لنفسي اولا


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بص يا مهندس
الsolid المساحة *13 ( 1/3 كمر --- 2/3 بلاطة )
الفلات المساحة / 50 (الكمية بالطن)


----------



## نورا-83 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر على معلوماتك بس احب اعرف انواع حديد التسليح


----------



## alkarif (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ مصعب يمكن شرح قانون حساب كمية الحديد مع مثال وشكرا


----------



## سامو جاك (17 سبتمبر 2009)

النسب اللي وضعوها الاصدقاء مش مظبوطة يعني 100كجم في المتر للسقف او اي رقم تاني مش صح لان نسبة الحديد في المتر بتختلف باختلاف المنشا ان كان سكني يختلف عن اداري حيث live load بيبقى عالي جدا في المباني الادارية فالنسبة بتعلى وعلة حسب في حوائط خرسانية لكن معادلة عدد الحديد في* وزن المتر الطولي للحديد * 1.25 *1.08 هي مظبوطة لمعرفة الكمية التقريبية ودي يستخدمها المقاول في الموقع ولكن الحصر الصحيح لابد من معرفة طول السيخ وعددة والركوب وضربة في الوزن للمتر الطولي من القطر المستخدم يعني طريقة يدوي


----------



## alkarif (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوان الاعزاء ارجوا ارسال طريقة دقيقة لحساب كميات الحديدرجاء طريقة علميةيمكن اعتمادهافي عمل الشركات 
خاصة لمن يعمل في الجسور حساب كمية حديد الركيزة وشكرا


----------



## alkarif (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ سامو مصدر هذه المعادلة ين


----------



## alkarif (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ سامو ماذاتقصد بعدد الحديد طول السيخ كاملاً ارجو الدقة في التعبير


----------



## النجاري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو حلا العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الطريقة التالية من اسرع الطرق وبشكل تقريبي
> الطول * العرض=البمساحة/50
> يكون الناتج كمية حديد التسليح بالطن


 


ابو حلا العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الطريقة التالية من اسرع الطرق وبشكل تقريبي
> الطول * العرض=البمساحة/50
> يكون الناتج كمية حديد التسليح بالطن


 تحياتي لك اخي ابو حلا جزيت خيرا ولكن الطريقه التي ذكرتها غير دقيقه ابدا
لنترك الجانب الفني ونتناقش بالجانب العملي (شغل خلفات) كما يقولها العراقيون
مثلا غرفه ابعادها (4×5) متر ومساحتها طبعا 20 متر مربع
لو سألت اي عامل سيقول ((والله ستاد تاخذلها بالزايد ربع طن ابو النص انج)) تحتاج على اكثر تقدير الى 0.25 طن فئة نصف انج والتصميم سيعطي نتائج شبه مطابقه
اما بالمعادله اعلاه الكميه المطلوبه هي ((4×5تقسيم50=0.4طن))
اي ان نسبة خسارة صاحب العمل هي (0.4-0.25تقسيم0.25)×100%ويساوي(60%):72:
وهي نسبة تعني طرد المهندس من المشروع ببطاقة حمراء:58::83: مع مؤشر لايزول من سيرته الذاتيه ولك مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير:84:


----------



## فجرست (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طالب فتاح الخزاعي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أعزائي المهندسين الكرام
بصفتي مهندس ميكانيك واقوم الان ببناء دار لي بمساحة سقف 180متر مربع نم تسليح التالي 3طن شيش نصف انج 1طن 3/8 انج 1طن 5/8 انج وذلك لوجود شرفات بابعاد مختلفة عسى ان تنفع هذه المعلومة للاخوة المشتركين عاما ان هذا التوزيع جاء نتيجة الممارسة للعمل وغير مسندة لقانون علمي مع التقدير.


----------



## eng:khalil (17 سبتمبر 2009)

يتم حساب الحديد دائما حسب الدقه المطلوبه : في الحالات التقريبيه " غير مؤكدة" قد تتراوح في النسب الاتيه: الاساسات "القواعد"=60 -80 كجم /م3 وطبقاللادوار الاعمدة 80 كجم /م3 , الاسقف 90 كجم /م3 ...... لمباني اكبر .في اللبشه " اساسات"=140 كجم /م3 الاعمدة والاسقف =120 كجم /م3 للمدارس والمستشفيات والمخازن .
ولحساب الحديد بدقه :يتم تفريده "شكل السيخ "طوله وقطره ":ويتم الحساب ط*نق2 *7850*الطول =الوزن بالكيلوجرام ويجمع .مثال : ط*0.006*0.006*7851=0.888/م.ط من سيخ قطر 12 مم


----------



## eng:khalil (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الكمية التي ذكرنها سيادتكم تعني ان كميه الحديد المستخدمه وعلي الايكون هناك فلئض =5طن , المسطح الذي ذكر 180 م2 يعني ان كميه الخرسانه تقريبا 50 م3 لتكون نسبه الحديد /1م3 خرسانه =5000/50=100 كجم /1م3 للاسقف "مع مراعاة ما ذكر من وجود شرفات "


----------



## amjad sharba (20 فبراير 2010)

ماكو مشكلة جميع الطرق هي تقريبة والافضل مطايقتها مع المخططات ولكن يرجى من الاخ ابو حلا العراقي ان يعطي مثال على ما قاله اي ما ذا تقصد بالطول والعرض = المساحة اي طول الغرفة كمثال وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hardyheart (21 فبراير 2010)

الأخت عنود أنا مهندسة حديثة أرجو منك التوضيح بمثال للطريقة.


----------



## hardyheart (21 فبراير 2010)

الأخ ماجد الحسيني لم أجد الملفات أرجو منك إعادة إرفاق ملفات الاكسيل ولك كل الشكر.


----------



## مصطفى المطني (21 فبراير 2010)

برنامج المنجد الهندسي يقوم بالحساب بدقة وبسهولة حيث تدخل من المخططات حديد كل عنصر انشائي
ويقوم هو بالتجميع لحديد التسليح وكما يعطي طريقة اقتصادية لقص حديد التسليح بأقل هدر ممكن


----------



## رائد شعار (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ مصطفى المنطي ممكن تحملنا برنامج المنجد الهندسي لأني سمعت فيه وحابب كتير اعرف البرنامج لأني بشتغل في المقاولات ومشاكل هدر الحديد كتير مهمه مع الشكر


----------



## مصطفى المطني (21 فبراير 2010)

يمكنك مراسلتي على الايميل [email protected] لارسال نسخة تجريبية للبرنامج


----------



## ابومضوي (21 فبراير 2010)

تشكروا اخوتي علي هذا الاجتهاد ,,, ومن رايى ان افضل طريقة هي بحساب المخططات كما ذكر بعض الاخوة وذلك نسبة لاختلاف المبني والغرض فمثلا مسطح مبني 300م2 لايمكن تصميمه يكون موحد عليه ولاهمية النظرة الاقتصادية وعدم حدوث هدر يجب الاعتماد علي المخططات ,,,, ولكم الشكر


----------



## azabfares (21 فبراير 2010)

يمكن حساب كميه الحديد بالكجم لمتر ممسطح من البلاطات واللبشه وضربها باجمالي المسطح
اما الكامرات والاعمده فيتم حسابها منفصلا واخذ متوسط مع مراعاه اقطار الحديد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## azabfares (21 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز هذه طرق تقريبيه لحساب تكلفه اما الكميات الفعليه عند
التنفيذ والشراء فتحسب من المخططات كما تفضلتم


----------



## عبده الصيادي (1 مارس 2010)

تضرب واحد بالعشره بكمية الخرسانه بالمتر المكعب بيطلع لك الحديد بالطن


----------



## الزوايديه (25 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ممدوح الشاذلي (10 يوليو 2010)

احاول اجد الملف او الرابط لتنزيله فلم اجده ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asdnet36 (10 يوليو 2010)

أخــــتــلــــــــــــــــــف العلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء​


----------



## Modarrrr (11 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد انه لا داعي للتقدير لأنه فعلا كما قال زملائي سابقا انا تختلف من مبنى لآخر..
ولكن تبقى الطريقة الأدق لحساب كل من الأعمدة والجسور والبلاطات بحساب مفصل لكل منها
على سبيل المثال... جسر مقطع 20*60 ...بطول5 امتار يحتوي على 6 قضبان حديد رقم 16............(6ф16) ويحتوي على رنجات [email protected]
كمية الحديد:
6 (عدد القضبان) * 5 (طول الجسر)* وزن المتر الطولي في المتر المربع للقضيب 16 (1.579) = 47 KG
لحساب كمية الرنجات: (على اعتبار ان لدينا 5 حلقات في المتر الطولي الواحد)
5 * 5(طول الجسر) * 1.6 (شرحها لاحقا) * وزن المتر الطولي في المتر المربع للقضيب 8 (0.395) = 15.8 KG
كمية الحديد كاملة = 47 + 15.8 = 62.8 للجسر الواحد....
أما ال 1.6 فهو طول الحلقة الواحدة .. فهو 20*2 + 60*2 = 160سنتيمتر...
ولم احسب مسافة التغطية لأنه لا تنسو زملائي ان هناك هدر.. فزيادة سانتي يعود بمصلحتنا... مع جزيل الشكر لطرح الموضوع...


----------



## Jamal (11 يوليو 2010)

اين يمكن ان نجد المنجد الهندسي


----------



## ehabaglan (11 فبراير 2011)

للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## موده نادر (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم طريقه دقيقه جدا حساب عدد السيخ حساب عادي جدا الطول علي المسافه المحدده في توزيع السيخ زايدا واحد وللعرض نفس الطريقه


----------



## shames El-asel (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا بشمهندس ابو فهد اعتقد ان هذه الطريقه غير صحيحه والله اعلم ولكنى اخمن 
التفسير (المتر المكعب من الخرسانه يعتمد على ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى فمثلا لو بلاطه خرسانبه سمكها 10سم واخرى سمكها20سم فكلاهما بعطى كمية حديد متساويه وهذا وفقا للطريقه التى عرضتها ولكن البلاطه ذات السمك20سم هتحتاج شبكة تسليح علويه وبالتالى هتذيد كمية التسليح فى المتر الواحد ) وايضا فى حالة الاعمدة لو هناك قطاعين لهم نفس الابعاد وتختلف الحمال عليهم كلا منهم يعطى تسليح مختلف عن الاخر على حسب الاحمال 
اذا كانت هناك ملاحظه ارجو التوضيح


----------



## عنوان1 (12 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا
ياليت تحددون لي كمية الحديد 14ملم المطلوبه في قاعده طول140سم في 140سم وارتفاع60
واكون لكم شاكرا​


----------



## عنوان1 (12 فبراير 2011)

القاعدة طولها وعرضها بعد الصبه 140سم*140سم وارتفاع 60
وعدد القواعد 32 قاعدة ياليت تفيدوني كم طن من الحديد مقاس 14
بدون الارقاب فقط القواعد آمل الردعاجلا
والله اسأل ان يحرم وجوهكم على النار ووالديكم


----------



## عنوان1 (13 فبراير 2011)

هل سؤالي صعب؟؟؟
انا في الانتظار


----------



## civil87 (13 فبراير 2011)

اخي المهندس عنوان1

الطول *العرض ** السماكة *120كجم في المترالمكعب للقواعد * عدد القواعد 
1.4*1.4*0.6*120*32=4515.84

تقسم الناتج علي 1000 يعطيك 4.5 طن 

تحياتي


----------



## civil87 (13 فبراير 2011)

يعني حديد قطر 14mm الطن منه به 69 سيخة (مواصفات)

4.5*69=310.5 سيخة ابو 14 mm

تحياتي


----------



## ELKAISAR (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الطريقة التقريبية هى عبارة عن حساب مجموع اطوال الاسياخ مضروبآ فى مربع القطر بالمم * 0.0062 تعطيك كمية الحديد
وبالنسبة لنسب الحديد فانها تختلف من جزء لاخر
بالنسبة للقواعد من 70 - 90 كجم / م3
الميد من100 - 130
الاعمدة 120 - 160 كجم (يمكن ان تزيد فى المنشآت الخاصة)
الكمر من 90- 120
الاسقف من 80-100 كجم/م3
ارجو ان يكون فى هذا الرد الاجابة التى تحتاجها


----------



## عنوان1 (13 فبراير 2011)

civil87 قال:


> اخي المهندس عنوان1
> 
> الطول *العرض ** السماكة *120كجم في المترالمكعب للقواعد * عدد القواعد
> 1.4*1.4*0.6*120*32=4515.84
> ...


 بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان المهندس2 (13 فبراير 2011)

*مساء الخير اتو تتكلمو عن شي انه قبل ساعه كنت اسويه وحسبت كميه تسليح لمدرسه 3 طوابق مع ملحقاتها وكالتالي 
لو نفرض انو عندك قواعد مثلا ابعاد (7*3.5) مثل الي عندي وتسليها فرشيتن فرشه بالاسفل حديد قطر 25 وفرشه بالاعلى قطر 20 والمسافات بين شيش وشيش 25 مثلا نبدا :
للمتر المربع الواحد كم قطعه طولها متر تحتاج ؟ خمس قطع طول الواحده متر زين فرش طولي بعرضي يعني 10 قطع يعني 10 امتار فرضا هاي لقطر 25 ونفس الشي لقطر 20 اذا كل متر يأخذ 10 امتار من النوعين 
احسب كل المساحه واضربها بالعشره 
هاي للقواعد والسقوف والاعمده حسب طوله وكم شيش 
والجسور هم حسب طول الجسور وكميه التسليح
ارجو انو تستفادون من هاي المعلومات وان كات احد الزملاء عنده ملاحظات اضافيه فليذكرها مشكورا 
تحياتي المهندس مروان من العراق
*


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (24 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة
هسه انا ما ادري اعتمد على اي معادلة و اي رأي من اراء المهندسين هو الصحيح؟
على العموم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng mohd khalifah (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدلامى (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .....اولا صلى على الحبيب 
تانيا طريقة تقريبية لحساب كمية الحديد للسقف وهى ان كل 100متر مربع يقابلة 1طن عندما تريد ايجادة بالكيلوجرام او القنطار كاتالى.
1طن =10قنطار
1قنطار=100كيلوجرام
اكيلوجرام =1000جرام
طبعا عندالتحويل من الكبير الى الصغير نضرب وعند تحويل من الصغير الى الكبير انقسم

ادعولى انا ووالدى..


----------



## طه طه طه (14 يوليو 2012)

هذه طرق جدا تقديرية وتضيعك


----------

